# Naval Reserve Deployment to Afghanistan



## jasonyippy (16 Sep 2009)

Hi,

I am in the naval reserve right now. And I want to deploy to Afghanistan. I am wondering if this is possible, considering my trade is MARS and I am not yet qualified. Thank you.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Sep 2009)

First, you would absolutely have to finish your trades training. 

I'm not sure what the requirement is for MARS officers in A'stan, but you would have to request (through your CofC) to go and be chosen, and pass all the pre-deployment training.

I imagine there will be someone along with better info than I have.  E.g. Time in trade required, training level required, etc.


----------



## kratz (16 Sep 2009)

Yes, NR members have trained and deployed to Afghanistan.
No, you will not be able to do so until your initial training is complete.

If you have your heart set on this goal:
- Submit a current AVREP (Availability Report) requesting your trades courses as soon as possible
- During your wait for courses, on a DIN computer or through SHO (Ship's Office) staff, print your DAG sheet off your EMAA account. Use this form to ensure you have DAG'ed green on all sections of the form (ie: passport, driver's license, FCP ect...)

Remember, over the next couple of years there are other high profile employment opportunities within the Naval Reserve that you will be able to apply for once your training is completed.

A couple of good places to look for employment opportunities is the message float file in the SHO, on the ship's training notice board, on the NRHQ intranet website, or through the divisional system.


***Edited to add below***

[quote author=PMedMoe]
I imagine there will be someone along with better info than I have.  E.g. Time in trade required, training level required, etc.
[/quote]

If you are looking to find out what course(s) and time in you need, on a DIN computer at the unit or ask the SHO staff for a copy of MARCORD 9-1, Annex B, page 5. That table will list what you need in order of progression through your MARS career. This was posted ealier at this link.

***Edited again: I found the reference on Milnet***


----------



## MARS (16 Sep 2009)

Everything posted above is correct.

You will not be employed on anything other than MARS training until you are qualified - excluding weekend CRR trainiing such as NABS; FF/FC; etc run through your unit.

Once qualified, your priority will be to consolidate your MARS skills at sea.  This is important to do ealry as they are perishable skills and getting a few months at sea as a BWK early in your career is vital - especially if you are going to carry on with a civilian career after that and won't have the opprotunity to regularly deploy back to sea.  Besides, we are in a manning crunch now and for the foreseable future, so that is likely where you will end up - at least until you get a Director-level qualification such as Navigating Officer (FNO) or Operations Officer (COPS).

There are indeed some postions that MARS Officers can fill in AFG - ones that are designated for "Any General Service Officer" and some select other ones. I am waiting for just such an opportunity right now. But there is nothing for SLts in theatre - look for these once you have your Lt(N)s.

Cheers,

MARS


----------



## Stoker (16 Sep 2009)

MARS said:
			
		

> Everything posted above is correct.
> 
> You will not be employed on anything other than MARS training until you are qualified - excluding weekend CRR trainiing such as NABS; FF/FC; etc run through your unit.
> 
> ...



That's not entirely accurate, we have a SLt off the ship who is deploying now. We had also other officers who only had there BWK and had deployed as well.


----------



## Sailorwest (17 Sep 2009)

MARS said:
			
		

> Everything posted above is correct.
> 
> You will not be employed on anything other than MARS training until you are qualified - excluding weekend CRR trainiing such as NABS; FF/FC; etc run through your unit.
> 
> ...



MARS Dude! Do you think that they are ready for the surfer dude approach in the 'Stan'?


----------



## MARS (17 Sep 2009)

Stoker,

Thanks for the update - I stand corrected.  That is different info than what the CM told me when I enquired last, but encouraging for Sub-Lieutenants.  Perhaps the CM simply didn't like the calibre of the Subbie I was enquring about...

Sailorwest,

I wonder if they will let me take my surfboard as part of my UAB?

I really have to stop calling people "dude" before I take Command...


----------



## Sailorwest (17 Sep 2009)

MARS said:
			
		

> Stoker,
> 
> Thanks for the update - I stand corrected.  That is different info than what the CM told me when I enquired last, but encouraging for Sub-Lieutenants.  Perhaps the CM simply didn't like the calibre of the Subbie I was enquring about...
> 
> ...


Totally


----------



## MARS (17 Sep 2009)

and that too, I guess......jacka$$


----------



## dimsum (17 Sep 2009)

I, for one, will attempt to talk like MARS while in the Sandbox.   ;D


----------



## Sailorwest (18 Sep 2009)

MARS said:
			
		

> and that too, I guess......jacka$$


Thank you, thank you...I'm here all week, try the veal.


----------



## FDO (18 Sep 2009)

You may want to rethink talking like a MARS Officer while in the Sandbox. Most of the troops over there are Army and don't understand proper Navy terminology. Add to that I got a few years in the Navy and I have a hard time understanding a MARS Officer at the best of times!!

But good luck on tour anyway!


----------



## MARS (18 Sep 2009)

heh-heh,

Dimsum means talking like me, specificaly.  Too much time sailing with the sandy bottom sailing club and surfing the entire west coast of NA during port visits, I guess.  Was always fun trying to shoehorn my surfboard into some unused bit of space in the ship...

MARS


----------



## Antoine (18 Sep 2009)

Any room for a windsurf?


----------



## dapaterson (18 Sep 2009)

So, if I understand this properly, the Navy is from MARS, and the Air Force from VENUS?


----------



## kratz (18 Sep 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> So, if I understand this properly, the Navy is from MARS, and the Air Force from VENUS?



*OUCH!!*   :nod:


----------



## FDO (18 Sep 2009)

On Tankers we used to store small sailboats on the hanger top. Never did see any surfboards, or windsurfers maybe I should have sailed in the sunshine more!


----------



## dapaterson (18 Sep 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> So, if I understand this properly, the Navy is from MARS, and the Air Force from VENUS?



ANd, given bases in places like Gagetown and Wainwright, I guess the Army is from URANUS...


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Sep 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> ANd, given bases in places like Gagetown and Wainwright, I guess the Army is from URANUS...



 :rofl:


----------



## FDO (18 Sep 2009)

Borden is, oh sorry its AnGus. Someone keeps stealing the "G"


----------

